# Pdogs this year



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Another very good year with some bumps . Went to the north and east again this year twice. The first trip shot 1000 rounds in 4 days. Very high % of hits. The trip ended suddenly with my shooting buddy slipping and falling in the shower breaking three ribs. Hospital the next day early and a script of pain killers and a direct run for home. Two months later and we returned for round 2. 1100-1200 rounds again with a lot of hits. so thats about 2400 rounds for the two of us. The fires up there were intense with a lot of acres being burned. Due to the fires we saw hundreds of deer (huge bucks) , elk (huge bulls), it truly was some of the most amazing animals I have ever seen. I can't wait for next year, except for the cost of the components to replace what we shot. Safe shooting everyone.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Amazing amount of shooting. Nice to hear from ya Al.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Amazing amount of shooting. Nice to hear from ya Al.


Hope you're doing well old friend. Good to hear from you.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear from you Al! Hope all is well.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Good to hear from you Al! Hope all is well.


Doing very well for an old man. ;-) Good to see you're still around.


----------

